# Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors?



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

or floating rotors in general? Just thought I'd voice out my opinion and maybe the ECS gods will hear my pleas!

30% lighter than stock! sigh... wish the price was lower... 
Looking for those similarly interested in something I'm interested in








BTW, what happened to Jack?
EDIT: these are the people who have interest in the 2 piece rotors...
1. dragonfli_x
2. WeedWolfie420
3. Homeless
4. 
5. 
6. 05jettagli
7. JettuhWolf
8. Waterpumper
9. Luckyzeee
10. 
11. Girlsound
12. imallstressed
13. JetcityJetta
14. ChinaTownCBC
15. Baka788
16. shotofgmplease (tentative)
17. Matt
18. ramylson
19. IamGoofy
20. GRNDed 99.5jetta
21. VW420VR6 (s4 Rotors)
22. VRTnMYBUG
23. EVIL6 (332x26mm if possible)
24. 
25.
Please keep in mind that it's not definite, since they are sponsoring this forum, maybe they are watching... because it would be nice of them to give us a hint whether or not this is even a possibility







... 
OH NO!!!! EDIT: turns out that I spoke with ECS and they informed me that the smallest GB that they can host has to be a minimum of 20-30 people... c'mon you guys, spread the wealth and find us 12 more people!! the price drop isn't for sure either but it has the potential to be below 480 if we make them happy








OKAY! We have the minimum requirement that ECS has requested... so lets see if we ALL can ask for a discounted GB price! Will be updated soon...
_Modified by dragonfli_x at 3:34 PM 9-15-2005_

_Modified by dragonfli_x at 6:57 PM 9-24-2005_

_Modified by dragonfli_x at 8:42 AM 9-26-2005_

_Modified by dragonfli_x at 9:57 PM 10-3-2005_

_Modified by dragonfli_x at 10:32 PM 10-6-2005_

_Modified by dragonfli_x at 12:10 AM 10-7-2005_

_Modified by dragonfli_x at 7:58 PM 10-30-2005_

_Modified by dragonfli_x at 10:43 AM 11-4-2005_

_Modified by dragonfli_x at 3:18 PM 11-11-2005_

_Modified by dragonfli_x at 10:44 AM 11-15-2005_

_Modified by dragonfli_x at 11:23 PM 11-20-2005_

_Modified by dragonfli_x at 6:57 AM 11-22-2005_

_Modified by dragonfli_x at 4:25 PM 11-22-2005_


_Modified by dragonfli_x at 9:45 PM 11-28-2005_


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

I'm about due for rotors and pads. a GB would be nice


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (tatge)*

very interested in the 12.3" floating rotors from ECS Tuning. I was actually going to order a set in September. A GB would be very nice and you can add me to your list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

probably not a lot of coverage, not too many people come here. but i wouldn't start spreading the news until we can find out if ECS is willing to do it.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (homeless)*

hee hee.. I was hoping that the activity would motivate them to actually start one








right ECS?


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

A group buy could persuade me to consider these! Like everyone else, they sound great, but are hard to justify at their current price.


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (2 doors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2 doors* »_A group buy could persuade me to consider these! Like everyone else, they sound great, but are hard to justify at their current price.
 Ditto.


----------



## WuzUpFoo (Jul 18, 2003)

^^^^ 
EDIT: yes Im in if this happens.

and I cross posted in the 337/20th/GLI forum. Hopefully we can get a critical mass of ppl! 


_Modified by WuzUpFoo at 3:04 PM 8-10-2005_


----------



## JettuhWolf (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: (WuzUpFoo)*

if the price was right, i'd be down... i'm due for new rotors....

just a FYI
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1894453
These are not the floating rotors, but a pretty good price nonetheless.... $335-$435


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (JettuhWolf)*

i'd rather have the floating rotors with less weight, my stock TT ones are heavy


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (homeless)*

well... I modified the 1st post...


----------



## AutoXMan (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

Those aren't even close to the ECS rotors, except that they still stop the car. I was very timid about paying $600 for a set of rotors. If you do any track days and drive them hard, you need these rotors, good pads, and good fluid. Why? Read on:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
If I didn't have them already, I would be all over this GB. If you want cheap, you can buy my used 'blued' rotors for $50 + shipping! No guarantees, though.


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

Put me on the list.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (waterpumper)*

updated!


----------



## Luckyzeee (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (tatge)*

put me on the list as well!!!!!!!!!!

I'm very interested.....


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (Luckyzeee)*

c'mon yous guys!


----------



## JettuhWolf (Jun 25, 2003)

being 30% lighter affects what... i know rotational mass and all that.. but do you really feel the difference?
or is it just primarily for those that auto-x.... 
are the TT brakes really that much heavier then stock?


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

I would've bought a set a while ago, but I want neither drilled nor slotted. I emailed ECS about this and the reply was that they have what they have and they have either slotted or drilled and slotted.







I'm not really sure why getting rotors that have less machining (less work/labor) is such a problem, but oh well, I guess that's the way it goes. 
If you can convince them to ship out a set without slotting or drilling, I'm in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (Girlsound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Girlsound* »_
If you can convince them to ship out a set without slotting or drilling, I'm in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Me too. The odd thing is that they offer the 13.1" rotor with plain rings, just not the 12.3. I guess they like the additional markup they get for doing another minute of machining.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (JettuhWolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettuhWolf* »_being 30% lighter affects what... i know rotational mass and all that.. but do you really feel the difference?
or is it just primarily for those that auto-x.... 
are the TT brakes really that much heavier then stock?

well, you are going from 11.3" to a 12.3" and it's a solid rotor! I mean, yeah, it's got vents and all, but it's noticeably heavier...
I think I have seen drillless/slotless rotors but I can ask... this could be an investment worth looking into ya'll
and yes, it's a racing thing, but it does extremely well for those mountain/canyon runs and whatnot... they run significantly cooler and you will have less brake fade on ALL applications.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (Girlsound)*

why no slotted or drilling? 
_Quote, originally posted by *Girlsound* »_I would've bought a set a while ago, but I want neither drilled nor slotted. I emailed ECS about this and the reply was that they have what they have and they have either slotted or drilled and slotted.







I'm not really sure why getting rotors that have less machining (less work/labor) is such a problem, but oh well, I guess that's the way it goes. 
If you can convince them to ship out a set without slotting or drilling, I'm in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

to much "complex carbohydrates" for ya?







... it would just help more in this case... there is a road/track racer that's got a link somewhere and I'm pretty sure he goes pretty hard on those brakes rotors, no mention of spidering or cracking or whatnot under extreme heavy load. ... if that's not the reason you don't like the rotors, then it must be the look


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

as some know, but others might not, ECS doesn't make the 12.3" 2 piece rotors plain. They are only slotted or cross drilled and slotted. I am getting the slotted...


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_why no slotted or drilling? 

Because slotted rotors eat your pads 2-5 times faster than plain rotors and drilled rotors tend to crack. (they also eat pads) Cross drilling and slotting really dont serve much of a purpose other than to look cool and drive up the cost of the rotor.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_Because slotted rotors eat your pads 2-5 times faster than plain rotors and drilled rotors tend to crack. (they also eat pads) Cross drilling and slotting really dont serve much of a purpose other than to look cool and drive up the cost of the rotor. 

oh... okay.. I had slotteds on my ECS 11.3" stock rotors and almost 2 yrs later after a pad change (even though mine were still about 1/2 from new), I have plain looking rotors now








I don't baby my car too much because it's for spirited driving and mountain runs and autoXs and 1320s and almost everywhere in between...and my daily driver... the slotteds aren't that bad... when I initially got them, I didn't get them because they looked good, although after I installed them, they did look good and I was happy







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
don't be scared of a good quality set of rotors that are fully functional just cause they look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...it's not for SHOW!










_Modified by dragonfli_x at 9:28 AM 8-11-2005_


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_
don't be scared of a good quality set of rotors that are fully functional just cause they look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...it's not for SHOW!









Im not scared, I just wont buy in to the hype surrounding drilled and slotted rotors. They dont perform any better, they eat your pads faster, are more prone to failure and they cost more money. If you didnt buy slotted rotors for looks why did you pay a premium for them? And please dont waste anyones time saying that it lets gasses escape. Modern pads dont release gases like old asbestos pads so its not an issue. 
If ECS can get me plain rotor rings Id be interested... otherwise no thanks.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (NOVAdub)*

I didn't even think of the gases thing... but cool... I suppose your right though, 2 years on mintex pads on slotted rotors and changing them at around 50% left is kinda soon... 
but I'll go ahead and remove you and Soundgirl from the list...







sorry to see you two off the list ... but if you ever want to get back in, then don't hesitate to ask! 








it's what you want... to me there's no hype... the GB is for what's available...
and unfortunately for us and ECS, the did have plain rings at one point but no one wanted to buy them and ended up stuck with a bunch of leftover plain rotors... so now they don't sell them... now that sucks.


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_ I just wont buy in to the hype surrounding drilled and slotted rotors. They dont perform any better, are more prone to failure and ...

Drilled rotors are more prone to failure, however, those with the holes cast in are not. Drilling interupts the grain structure and adds stress risers. Cast in holes don't have the stress problem.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (briang)*

and to further explain this because I know very few of us have ever experienced spidering of the rotor from bad drills and what not, the cracking rotors are a result of the holes being straight drilled in, not tapered off like they do now-a-days...
I found this: http://www.brakewarehouse.com/brkewrhsefaqs.htm
What kind of performance increase should I expect with my cross-drilled rotors?
Typically 40% better cooling and 20% better stopping with significantly better wet-weather stopping.
top
Are special pads required when using cross-drilled or slotted rotors?
No, any pad can be used. But if you don’t use a high-performance quality pad, you’re defeating the purpose of purchasing cross-drilled or slotted rotors.
top
I have a problem with rotor warpage, will a cross-drilled rotor solve it?
While cross-drilling will reduce rotor temperature thereby reducing the possibility of warpage, there are many reasons for warped rotors. Many floating calipers need to have their guide pins regreased each time the pads and/or rotors are replaced. Failing to do this does not allow the caliper to float properly causing it to constantly ride on one side of the rotor causing warpage and increased pad wear. Other causes of warpage include poor quality rotors, improper break-in procedures, worn wheel bearings, caliper pistons sticking, excessively worn brake pads and a rotor that has been turned beyond manufacturer specifications.
top
I’ve heard that cross-drilled rotors are prone to cracking. Are cross-drilled rotors prone to problems?
Some people prefer slotted rotors because of problems that came about when cross-drilled rotors first came to market. At that time, quite frequently, the holes were drilled too large, penetrating the cooling vanes and were not radiused or chamfered. The end result was that the rotor lost its structural integrity and tended to crack, so slotted rotors were developed. They do help dissipate the hot gasses, but not to the same degree as cross-drilled, usually lowering operating temperatures about 100 degrees. We always recommend cross-drilled unless you are particularly concerned with structural integrity. In some cases, only slotted rotors are available.
top
Which is better: cross-drilled or slotted rotors?
We recommend cross-drilled rotors for most street applications due to greater heat dissipation (up to 40% larger cooling capacity) resulting in less brake fade, more responsive wet weather performance and enhanced initial bite. Most exotic sports car manufacturers (Porsche, Ferrari, etc.) equip their cars with cross-drilled rotors as standard equipment.
Slotted rotors are the minimum we recommend; they are far better than standard OE rotors. Gas-slotted, while helping cool the rotor slightly, mainly help by letting the hot gases produced in braking escape. This helps to keep the pad in better contact with the rotor and also allows water to escape in wet-weather conditions.
top
Can my cross-drilled or slotted rotors be turned?
Yes, any regular brake lathe can turn them down to the “turn to” specifications of the rotor. Just make sure that the shop you have turn them makes very light cuts rather than heavy cuts. This prevents the cutting bit from being damaged by the slot or hole.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_
What kind of performance increase should I expect with my cross-drilled rotors?
Typically 40% better cooling and 20% better stopping with significantly better wet-weather stopping.



Sorry, but that is the biggest bunch of BS I've ever heard. I dare anyone to prove you're going to get better cooling and BETTER stopping power from a x-drilled rotor. No way. Maybe one of those Porsche carbo rotors, but not an OEM rotor with holes. You're LOSING braking surface.


----------



## JettuhWolf (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_Which is better: cross-drilled or slotted rotors?
We recommend cross-drilled rotors for most street applications due to greater heat dissipation *(up to 40% larger cooling capacity)* resulting in less brake fade, more responsive wet weather performance and enhanced initial bite. Most exotic sports car manufacturers (Porsche, Ferrari, etc.) equip their cars with cross-drilled rotors as standard equipment.


your losing surface area, and mass... they definitely are'nt going to be cooling faster. Plain 12.3 non drilled non slotted are going to be cooler then 12.3 drilled and/or slotted. However the 2-piece (floating rotor) is designed to expand w/o warping.


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (JettuhWolf)*

*I will buy Ecs 2 piece rotors if you can add the R32 2-piece to the group buy*
And cross drilling does not effect the cooling capacity of the rotor. Approx 4% of rotor mass is removed, chill out people.
but for track use, slotted - not drilled.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (JettuhWolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettuhWolf* »_
your losing surface area, and mass... they definitely are'nt going to be cooling faster. Plain 12.3 non drilled non slotted are going to be cooler then 12.3 drilled and/or slotted. However the 2-piece (floating rotor) is designed to expand w/o warping.








I dunno, just saw that on a website... the link is above... how are you losing surface area with slotted rotors? because now you have heatsink like properties (it's a stretch, but I can't say for sure) just like heat sinks usually are made up of metal with dimples and spikes to increase surface area and allow cooling better...wouldn't this be a similar concept? ... just curious







... my logic seems skewed I suppose
you are losing a small amount of braking surface area, but you are gaining in heat dissappation surface area... right?


_Modified by dragonfli_x at 7:00 PM 8-11-2005_


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

oh!... so all you posters... did you want in on the GB or are you trying to stop it? because that's not very nice


----------



## JettuhWolf (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

if you took a nickel and put a torch up to it, it'll get hot real fast... if you take the same torch and put it up to a large solid piece of metal (ie a rotor) it's not going to get as hot as fast... the MASS of it is going to determine how fast the heat dissapates... 
with a heat sink, you're trying to air cool whatever's hot (engine, computer chip, whatever)... with a rotor the only area that's going to get any air on it and cool it, is the vented part in the middle... having little grooves or holes in it, is not going to help w/cooling at all.... but like i stated earlier, being that it is a two piece floating design, it was made to expand w/the heat, and not warp as much as a solid rotor would...


----------



## JettuhWolf (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (JettuhWolf)*

so with that all being said, i'm still interested in this GB, but how much are we thinking of saving...?
The kit is $599 for the rotors
pads $37 - $150
possibly adding the stainless brake lines into the package?

the one thing i'm still trying to figure out, is how this system still uses the 11.3 carriers... how does that work??


----------



## JettuhWolf (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (JettuhWolf)*

the other question i had was the following: 
from ecs' website:

*Volkswagen and Audi rear calipers require that the piston be rotated while being pushed back into the caliper.*
is that true, cause i didn't really come accross that when looking a the DIY's....


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (JettuhWolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettuhWolf* »_
the one thing i'm still trying to figure out, is how this system still uses the 11.3 carriers... how does that work??









It doesn't. You need to have the TT carriers. It's $769.95 for the kit (rotors and carriers.








The rotors by themselve are $549.95. Still









_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_oh!... so all you posters... did you want in on the GB or are you trying to stop it? because that's not very nice









I'm, in no way, trying to stop it. I'm all for it. I was just hoping that I could convince ECS to supply plain rotors. I might go with the slotted...it's just that at $135 for front pads (Ferodo DS2500) it might get a bit expensive after awhile.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (Girlsound)*

I have a buddy of mine that's using some decent pads for his m3 but when he goes to the track, he puts some real strong nasty Hawks for his stopping power... 
Girlsound, you have a small IM and I will put you back into the list... anyone else interested please IM me or post on this thread.








how often do you guys change pads out?every year? every other year? maybe not yet? I'm asking because I haven't really REALLY noticed a big increase of me changing the pads... it's not any different for me yet.... I've only changed pads twice in the 4 years I've had my car... once when I went with ECS's slotted 11.3" rotors with mintex reds, and then again about 3 months ago when I decided install some SS lines and change brake fluid. but I didn't change my rotors yet... they are still doing okay... you can see very feint remnants of a previous life as a slotted rotor


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (JettuhWolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettuhWolf* »_*Volkswagen and Audi rear calipers require that the piston be rotated while being pushed back into the caliper.*
is that true, cause i didn't really come accross that when looking a the DIY's.... 
Yes it is true. There is a tool you will need to buy to compress the rear piston. The piston basically screws into the caliper. The tool is around $40 or so, Ive seen thenm for as little as $20 on sale. Another option is to use a large c clamp and some channel locks but this is a PITA and you may need two people.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_Yes it is true. There is a tool you will need to buy to compress the rear piston. The piston basically screws into the caliper. The tool is around $40 or so, Ive seen thenm for as little as $20 on sale. Another option is to use a large c clamp and some channel locks but this is a PITA and you may need two people. 

BTW, I have this tool... cool stuff, autozone sells it for $20-25... it's basically a rental that you can return and get a full refund, but I decided to keep mine...
not to be short, but this isn't a GB for rear rotors... just the front ones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so let's get back on track, shall we?


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

I want these as much as the next guy, but posting up a list of potential buyers for a group buy (in the hopes of getting one started) is a bit of a guerilla tactic don't you think? Its just kind of rude.
Why doesn't someone simply e-mail them directly or call them?


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (Crash6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_
OH NO!!!! EDIT:* turns out that I spoke with ECS and they informed me that the smallest GB that they can host has to be a minimum of 20-30 people...* c'mon you guys, spread the wealth and find us 12 more people!! the price drop isn't for sure either but it has the potential to be below 480 if we make them happy












_Quote, originally posted by *Crash6* »_I want these as much as the next guy, but posting up a list of potential buyers for a group buy (in the hopes of getting one started) is a bit of a guerilla tactic don't you think? Its just kind of rude.
*Why doesn't someone simply e-mail them directly or call them?*

it look like the original poster did call them...


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (Crash6)*

i thought it would be nice of me to have people lined up to prove to them that a group buy is a good way to rake in some instant profit... so preplanning was the motive then show the seller, hey look we got about 20-30 people interested in the ECS 2 piece rotors... can we get a group buy discount?... now the only downfall for us is that they say no... then in that case, we didn't lose anything anyway execpt a couple of mouse clips and a shattered dream


----------



## JettuhWolf (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

bump!


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (JettuhWolf)*

bump


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (JettuhWolf)*

maybe we need to cross post


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_maybe we need to cross post









i think it was originally in the mk4 forum but was moved here...just put it in your sigs and let everyone know that you might think would be interested...


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (homeless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *homeless* »_i think it was originally in the mk4 forum but was moved here...just put it in your sigs and let everyone know that you might think would be interested...








grrr.. I know!!! right?! arrgh!... why'd they move it!? it caters to the mk4 crowd only!!! unless you got a mk3 or 2 and love custom fabricating stuff


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

Bump


----------



## imallstressed (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

I'm interested if they're cad plated


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

list updated


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

c'mon yus guys! spread the information! Go forth, my minions and share this awesome power with those who don't have a clue! MWAAA ha ha ha ha








j/k








seriously,
AUTOBOTS, transform, and Roll Out...


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

bump


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_c'mon yus guys! spread the information! Go forth, my minions and share this awesome power with those who don't have a clue! MWAAA ha ha ha ha







j/k








seriously,
AUTOBOTS, transform, and Roll Out...

added to my signature.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (briang)*

Sweet... now let's hope we get some more eager buyers! ... I'm having some hard car times right now, but hopefully all you guys will come thru and we can get this GB really rolling... I spoke to them a couple of weeeks ago and they were okay with my "guerilla" tactics and were happy thet I took some sort of initiative (maybe







) when trying to get the GB started


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

bump


----------



## WuzUpFoo (Jul 18, 2003)

hey dragonfli, please take my name off. I just blew my engine and so I cant participate till my motor is fixed


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (WuzUpFoo)*

okay... sorry to see you go!


----------



## drppedfikse (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

Toss the name on there. I almost bought these the other day till I decided I couldn't rightly spend $800 on front brakes without get some 4 piston calipers. HMM wondering if we can work that in there.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (05jettagli)*

alright, I don't really know about getting 4P calipers for the 12.3" rotors but we can try, I suppose
I'll add you to the list though, welcome to the club


----------



## JetcityJetta (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

If I can get some that would fit my mkII and depending on the price I'd be interested.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (JetcityJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JetcityJetta* »_If I can get some that would fit my mkII and depending on the price I'd be interested.

okay, we'll put you on and when we get enough people interested, we can find out the price range... is that cool? (I won't add you to the list till you reply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## JetcityJetta (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

Go ahead and add me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (JetcityJetta)*

you've been added


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

run this back up


----------



## ChinaTownCBC (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (JettuhWolf)*

Please put me on the list for this GB. My BBK is almost due for new rotors.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

china, you've been added!







OH NO!!!... 5 more to GO!!!







YAY!!!


----------



## ChinaTownCBC (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_china, you've been added!







OH NO!!!... 5 more to GO!!!







YAY!!!

Thanks. I appreciate your effort. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (ChinaTownCBC)*

Sorry to add a negative thought to this thread, but it has been bugging me for a while. For the cost of these rotors - even on group-buy, you could get 4 new, lightweight wheels.
http://www.edgeracing.com/wheel/20
http://www.edgeracing.com has some Flik 17x8" wheels that weigh 18lbs (thats about 5-6 pounds less than oem 17x7 wheels!!!) and they are only $102.
And you'd have money leftover to do some custom duct-work on the front brakes!
I'd say, that unless you already have SSR comps, the weight benefit is not worth it. And the cooling benefit is only worth it if you've exhausted other options such as pads, ducting, etc.


_Modified by phatvw at 8:07 PM 9-24-2005_


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Sorry to add a negative thought to this thread, but it has been bugging me for a while. For the cost of these rotors - even on group-buy, you could get 4 new, lightweight wheels.
http://www.edgeracing.com/wheel/20
http://www.edgeracing.com has some Flik 17x8" wheels that weigh 18lbs (thats about 5-6 pounds less than oem 17x7 wheels!!!) and they are only $102.
And you'd have money leftover to do some custom duct-work on the front brakes!
I'd say, that unless you already have SSR comps, the weight benefit is not worth it. And the cooling benefit is only worth it if you've exhausted other options such as pads, ducting, etc.

_Modified by phatvw at 8:07 PM 9-24-2005_

Party pooper







...it's all good... but if you already have lightweight 17x8 fliks, then doing this can only get you lighter... right? unless you don't have some good wheels already, then I dunno... besides... this thread is only a feeler... Like I said in the first post... ECS said that they would only do a group buy if 20-30 people were interested... so it's really up to the consumer.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

WOW!! I have wanted these rotor for a long time. GB!! I'm in!! any help on getting the TT carriers too?? 
I need those stock 2001 wolfie carrier won't fit the 12.3 How does the weight diff compare to my smaller rotors??


----------



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (NOVAdub)*

Slotted rotors have no adverse effects of your pads!! Only good. but drilled rotors are all for show. There is no performance needs for drilled rotors, and they can brake. BUT just slotted rotors kick ass.


----------



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (JettuhWolf)*

YES and please do so. The parking brake mechinism for or cars is incorparated in the rear caliper and it needs to be screwed back in. Front you can just use a C-clamp.
Some cars like the toyota supra use a rear rotor brake system but the rotor has a drum in it that is used for the parking brake. We don't have that system.


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

unfortunaely you will have to take me off the list. I am selling the Golf and focusing my efforts on not modifying my new car.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (tatge)*

WeedWolfie420, you replaced tatge...
sorry to see you go mang... good luck with the new car mods








Weed, welcome to the wait list


----------



## tatge (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

I'm not going to mod the SRT4 much, I want to race it in D-Stock. racing the Golf in Street Mod was too hard going up against cars with 3x the hp


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (tatge)*

bump, c'mon yous guys!


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

baka788, you have been added to the list!


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

Come on guys if this doesn't happen soon, I am going to have to bite the bullet and just buy them.


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (waterpumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waterpumper* »_Come on guys if this doesn't happen soon, I am going to have to bite the bullet and just buy them.

i am in the same boat. if this GB doesn't go down by Nov 15th, i have to buy on my own.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (homeless)*

maybe I can coax them in to starting it sooner wth the amount that we got now?







maybe?


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

of course...depending on the final price i'm in.
but i want front and rear. is this possible?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (shotofgmplease)*

i dunno... probably not, but you'd get at least the fronts discounted


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_maybe I can coax them in to starting it sooner wth the amount that we got now?







maybe?









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (Girlsound)*

i hope so. 3 weeks before i order


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (homeless)*

I wish I was in the market for some brakes, but I still have a good 20k miles left on the current ones


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_I wish I was in the market for some brakes, but I still have a good 20k miles left on the current ones









20K?!? You're just not driving hard enough.


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (Girlsound)*

2 weeks before i order bump


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

one more added! hopefully by the end of the 1st week of November, I can ask ECS to get it started! ...


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

uggg... we need more people


----------



## JetcityJetta (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (homeless)*

3 more people bump


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (JetcityJetta)*

tanks! Jetcity, did you want in?


----------



## JetcityJetta (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

I'm number 13


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*C'mon people!*

I'm #5, and waiting patiently.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (JetcityJetta)*

I knew that







... I was just testing ya'll! 
the only reason why I put a cap on it was because there were people who couldn't wait anymore... because if we lost anymore people because the wait was too much, then we might as well give it up...








Oh! Did I mention that I despise (briefly) the Moderator that yanked this thread from the mk4 section (where is should be) and tossed it into the brake forums?
can It be moved back please?


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

Can you get these CAD plated? And, is there are additional price break on other parts (ie: fluid, pads, lines, rear rotors..)? 
I'm on the border for this one..


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (ramylson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramylson* »_Can you get these CAD plated? And, is there are additional price break on other parts (ie: fluid, pads, lines, rear rotors..)? 
I'm on the border for this one.. 

I believe all rotors from ECS will be cad plated but I do not know about price breaks on other items...this GB is only for rotors or maybe even the TT/337 upgrade kit.
BTW, I added you anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by dragonfli_x at 10:44 AM 11-4-2005_


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_BTW, I added you anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









OK.. since you asked so nice.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (ramylson)*

you were interested... and since there's nothing anchoring this GB down, it's a preliminary "who is interested if ECS decided to start a GB for these rotors" event


----------



## JetcityJetta (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

TTT


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (JetcityJetta)*

if everyone is still in, then let's keep it going


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_if everyone is still in, then let's keep it going









Well.. it's not like my brakes are getting "better" with age..


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (ramylson)*

if they fit my 337 (i thin they will), i am in for slotted rotors w/ hawk hps pads


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (IamGoofy)*

WOW!!! 1 more person!! now all ya'll post up if you are STILL in on this


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

still in...


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (homeless)*

i decided to wait it out and wait for the last person so we can get this moving. but if it isn't done by January 1st then i might have to pull out and get them on my own...


----------



## GRNDed 99.5jetta (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (homeless)*

i need to replace and im looking to upgrade my breaks on my 20th i need front and rear rotors and some damn pads that dont put out so much ****BEEP'N**** dush all over my wheels
i could be in for:
f/r rotors 
pads
and SS lines if we can get a GB for that im in or whatever i can even get in i need breaks before xmas
oh i would need them for a 20th anniversary










_Modified by GRNDed 99.5jetta at 6:44 AM 11-15-2005_


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (GRNDed 99.5jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GRNDed 99.5jetta* »_i need to replace and im looking to upgrade my breaks on my 20th i need front and rear rotors and some damn pads that dont put out so much ****BEEP'N**** dush all over my wheels
i could be in for:
f/r rotors 
pads
and SS lines if we can get a GB for that im in or whatever i can even get in i need breaks before xmas
oh i would need them for a 20th anniversary









_Modified by GRNDed 99.5jetta at 6:44 AM 11-15-2005_

yeah, i have a 337 and I am in the same boat. all 4 ss lines, pads and rear brake upgrade kit will be ordered with the front rotors. from my past experience with ECS, you are welcomed to buy more stuff with the GB item at the same time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
so... r u in for sure?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (IamGoofy)*

well, I added him anyway!







because he showed interest! and that's all this thread is for anyway... just people interested ... so when the price pops up, then we can reattempt this officially!!







I just spoke to Jason at ECS and he said he needs to see what the next step will be!! I WILL KEEP this thread updated!


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

thanx for puting thing together.... can't wait the good news!!!


----------



## GRNDed 99.5jetta (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (IamGoofy)*

im in whats the pricing on these so far has that been established yet?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (GRNDed 99.5jetta)*

heh, no word on pricing although there was rumors that I heard from ECS that it would go to about the 480-490 area if I got the group buy interest level up







maybe even cheaper since it's the end of the show season


----------



## GRNDed 99.5jetta (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

**** that sounds good to me...i was going to pay 425 for front and rear brembos x-drilled and slotted from RPI but i think i would much rather spring some doe for the ecs


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_heh, no word on pricing although there was rumors that I heard from ECS that it would go to about the 480-490 area if I got the group buy interest level up







maybe even cheaper since it's the end of the show season









You'll have to take me off the list. My brakes were shot, so I just replaced all the pads and rotors. Even with all that, I don't think it cost me $500. That is still a ton of money for rotors alone.
If you're buying these just for show, you're


----------



## GRNDed 99.5jetta (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (2 doors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2 doors* »_
You'll have to take me off the list. My brakes were shot, so I just replaced all the pads and rotors. Even with all that, I don't think it cost me $500. That is still a ton of money for rotors alone.
If you're buying these just for show, you're
















did u use all oem parts??? and im not doing it just for show...i wanna stop on a dime winter is where u get to hide ur car for 6 months then unvail what u have done in spring im stoked ( AND I NEED BREAKS)!!!


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (GRNDed 99.5jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GRNDed 99.5jetta* »_
did u use all oem parts??? and im not doing it just for show...i wanna stop on a dime winter is where u get to hide ur car for 6 months then unvail what u have done in spring im stoked ( AND I NEED BREAKS)!!!

I got Zimmerman plain rotors and upgraded pads. Better pads will make you stop on a dime, not light rotors. Don't get me wrong, I think this is a great product with a lot of advantages (lower weight, better cooling, looks good, etc.) But it suffers badly in the bang-for-the-buck category. The money I "saved" by buying regular rotors over these will pay for a camber kit.
I am going to a track event this weekend and there isn't enough front pad left. So, rather than put new pads on my old rotors, I am just replacing everything.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (2 doors)*

sorry 2 door, I am not in this for show... more along the lines of lightening up a chunk vr6 vehicle and increase cooling this beast whenever I hit the brakes... I know I go through some definite fading issues after some hard mountainous running and these are apossible means to offset that issue...
this plus the better pads would get me better than stock and better pads... right? maybe?
what's not worth it to me is to get the larger rear brake kit...IMHO, that's for show and that will just negate all the weight savings that I'm trying to obtain without making the car look ghetto


----------



## GRNDed 99.5jetta (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

bump, do we got any prices to go off of yet? im trying to hold out but i need breaks soon and i put atleast 50 miles a day on this


----------



## VW420VR6 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

i will be interesested in 2 piece rotors for an s4


----------



## VRTnMYBUG (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (VW420VR6)*

count me in on the 12.3 tt floating rotors set but I need the calipers to


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (VRTnMYBUG)*

well, I'll be calling them tomorrow to see what prices they might give us, especially if we can hit 25-30!! maybe the price will be "righter"


----------



## boostin2002 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_sorry 2 door, I am not in this for show... more along the lines of lightening up a chunk vr6 vehicle and increase cooling this beast whenever I hit the brakes... I know I go through some definite fading issues after some hard mountainous running and these are apossible means to offset that issue...
this plus the better pads would get me better than stock and better pads... right? maybe?
what's not worth it to me is to get the larger rear brake kit...IMHO, that's for show and that will just negate all the weight savings that I'm trying to obtain without making the car look ghetto









if you look around on ECS's website, their rear upgrade increases the rear bias nicely to even things out to where they need to be. Its not a necessary mod but the rears are hopelessly inadequate, even for the 15% of the braking duty that gets relegated to them.


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

I need these from ECS *13.1" light weight 2 piece floating (332x26mm)* 
Does that get me into the GB and how much would I save vs retail ?










_Modified by EVIL6 at 5:09 PM 11-21-2005_


----------



## ChinaTownCBC (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (EVIL6)*

You guys know what? ECS puts on a Christmas discount on brake parts/kits. If this GB doesn't happy before Christmas, you guys know where to go.


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (ChinaTownCBC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChinaTownCBC* »_You guys know what? ECS puts on a Christmas discount on brake parts/kits. If this GB doesn't happy before Christmas, you guys know where to go.

Amen brotha. That x-mass discount helped me get my stage2v2 kit a few years back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (EVIL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVIL6* »_I need these from ECS *13.1" light weight 2 piece floating (332x26mm)* 
Does that get me into the GB and how much would I save vs retail ?









_Modified by EVIL6 at 5:09 PM 11-21-2005_

oh man!!! that P1 is following me!!!


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

so who wants to take the # 4 spot?


----------



## GRNDed 99.5jetta (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

why cant we just get a price and start the group buy based off how many ppl we get (we get 25 ppl is X amount if we get 30 ppl is x amount) just to get this kicked off....
if we dont get this rollin then im gonna have to back out because i cant wait another month or 2 for brakes


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (GRNDed 99.5jetta)*

I hate to back out...but my brake rotor budget is going to become my Christmas Budget, sorry.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (briang)*

well... seeing as there will be an ECS Holiday sale soon... I don't know how much of a discount the sale will be, but I spoke to a rep there and he said there might be a chance that this group buy will be exclusive and the people on the list will receive a discount off of the sale itself... it's still up in the air, and if you guys can't wait, then there's always the ECS sale event to tide you over


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

well.... i am not in a hurry. I will just wait and see how good the deal deal will be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (IamGoofy)*

okay... my work place has decided to block certainforum siters... this one included







if any of you guys have questions or something, IM me... because oddly enough I can still get those


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

i know ECS Tuning was closed over the holidays but hopefully we can get an updae by monday or tuesday?!!???!!??!!


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (homeless)*

definitely... IM me, I will call ECS tomorrow around lunch... I will tellyou, and you can post up the results... if they have not started an official thread yet... since it will be probably a limited group buy possibly in the midsts of the holiday sales, I have requested that the people on this list will have priority over the masses... but we'll see! 
Hope ya'll had a good turkey day!


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (dragonfli_x)*

*Update:* osbornsm bought stoptech BBK. Doesn't need no stinkin ecs 2 piece rotors.


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Wouldn't it be nice? GB for 12.3" TT Floating rotors? (osbornsm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osbornsm* »_*Update:* osbornsm bought stoptech BBK. Doesn't need no stinkin ecs 2 piece rotors.

minimum wheel clearance?
link?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

osborne... you've relinquished your spot... fortunately I think we got 20 people still , I haven't really counted though


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

side story: ECS called me today and told me I won a "free give away" - clear corner markers. I know i know.... but my old ones leak now... I entered 2 weeks ago when I ordered bunch stuff from them. heheh i thought i never win anything


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

here is what i got from dragonfli_x over IM...
"the best ECS can do is 500 for the floating rotors...12.3" ... "


----------



## JetcityJetta (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (homeless)*

Isn't that $50. off of list?


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (JetcityJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JetcityJetta* »_Isn't that $50. off of list?









how much will the holiday sale get us?


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (homeless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *homeless* »_
how much will the holiday sale get us?

the rotors are not on the holiday sales list..... oh well $50 off is better than nothing. I say we take that deal!


_Modified by IamGoofy at 9:28 PM 11-29-2005_


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

i'm in if price is good!
edit: sorry i'm out. around $500 for just rotors? crazy! 


_Modified by GiddyGTI at 4:22 PM 12-5-2005_


----------



## GRNDed 99.5jetta (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (GiddyGTI)*

im out too...500 i'll do with zimmerman


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

Mark! stop $crewing around with petty stuff, and just man up for the real stuff! How much have you spent on brakes already? 
Pics for you......


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

ECS posted their holiday specials...the rotors are not discounted. So, is this thing happening, or not? ECS must be making a freaking mint selling a lot of these, or their profit margin is super slim (







) for them to be so unwilling to work with this. I put the snow tires on now (15") so no bigger brakes untill spring for me. I'm close to letting this go.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Girlsound)*

yeah... unfortunately, the price of their sale is what they are going with







... I was really hoping for something cheaper, but they aren't budging... sigh...







somewhere around 475-480 would have been awesome!! but alas.. no reindeer games here...


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_the price of their sale is what they are going with 

sale price? the darn things aren't reduced at all.







So, are you saying that they have backed out of a GB all together?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Girlsound)*

I was really hurt when they told me... I told homeless to relay the message because I've lost privledges to access the Vortex from work now








but sorry Girlsound, you aren't the only one who's Fackin bitter


----------

